
“The worst factory reset process I've ever seen” - doener
https://twitter.com/security_craig/status/1141708213001293825
======
justwalt
While I agree that the method is pretty bad, I think the video is about as top
notch as it could have been given the reset method choice.

You’re meant to use the video at the same time as you’re performing the reset,
and it gives you a timer to help out. Also, the changes are synced with the
moments he says “on” or “off.”

------
joshstrange
Dear god I thought that video would never end... Turn off for 2 seconds, Turn
on for 8 seconds, Turn off for 2 seconds, Turn on for 8 seconds, Turn off for
2 seconds, Turn on for 8 seconds, Turn off for 2 seconds, Turn on for 8
seconds, Turn off for 2 seconds, Turn on for 8 seconds, Turn off for 2
seconds, Turn on for 8 seconds, Turn off for 2 seconds, Turn on for 8
seconds......

My Sengled bulbs just require I essentially strobe the light like 5 times or
something like that which isn't great but it's better than this.

~~~
dmitrygr
> My Sengled bulbs just require I essentially strobe the light like 5 times or
> something like that which isn't great but it's better than this.

unless you have kids tall enough to reach the light switch

------
whymsicalburito
This video caused a good amount of lost productivity in my engineering
department yesterday. It was worth it tho haha

------
NikkiA
This is absurd, the bulbs don't need to be hermetically sealed like
incandescents were, so just put a tiny little 'reset' button somewhere rather
than all this stupidity.

~~~
JaimeThompson
While the reset procedure is too much there does need to be a way to reset
bulbs are out of reach.

------
CosmicShadow
Did they pay the guy to say it that many times or just put it on repeat to
save money?

------
sodomak
Usually this is called "Easter egg".

------
tropo
Not everybody with access to the light switch should be able to take control.
This is a security problem.

------
jamexcb
"You need to complete this procedure after the new moon, during waxing
crescent!"

